# Hardwood Lumber Supply Near Janesville, WI



## xlang74x (May 9, 2010)

I'm looking for suppliers of lumber near the Janesville, WI area. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Konquest (Dec 20, 2008)

You're probably going to have to drive about 1.5 hours to Kettle Morraine Hardwoods which is in Hartford or there is also one in Caledonia a couple miles south of the Milwaukee Airport. My father in law (a bigtime woodworker and wood stockpiler) lives in Janesville and makes the trip into the Milwaukee area about 1x monthly to see what's new and cherry pick the good stuff. Here's a link:

www.kmhardwoods.com


----------



## meme (May 27, 2010)

There is a lumber yard in Monroe, WI. It is called Deppelars. I love going there but bear in mind that I am totally a newbie. It is rough lumber but they will plane it very cheaply.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I buy wood online from Allen at milwaukeewoodworks.com. He has great service. I have gotten some great wood from him. Robert


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's 154 miles, but these guys are great and their prices are very reasonable.

http://showcase.netins.net/web/wlumber/


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

I own a mini mill and kiln operation up in the Lomira area (45min. north of milwaukee), let me know what you're
looking for.


----------



## Turnkeyjack (Dec 13, 2009)

There is a place in madison that specializes in exotic woods and also carries just about any woodworking tool you can think of. I can't think of the name of it right now, but if you look under woods or exotic woods on the internet or in the phone book I'm sure you will find it. I have been there several times and always come away with something and have been very satisfied.


----------



## BJohnston (Feb 9, 2013)

I think WoodCraft is the store in Madison you're speaking of Jack. Great selections at premium prices. They offer great classes there as well. Its right off of Rt 12 at Monona.


----------



## BJohnston (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking specifically for Walnut turning pieces to make table legs. Also 1' and 1 1/4' board. Rough or planed 2S if fine.

Bob [email protected]


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I know of a guy in Johnson creek that could help you out email me direct for the contact info [email protected]


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been pleased with Badger Hardwoods in Walworth, WI. I've never been to their place but phone when placing my order to describe what I need.


----------



## BrianG (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll second Deppeler's in Monroe. I was going to try Badger, but Deppelers is much more reasonably priced.
http://deppelerwoodshop.com/


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I go to Woodworkers Supply in Madison. Most of the wood is rough and the prices are good and he is willing to get stuff in if he doesn't have it. Another place is Workbench tool a couple of blocks away in Madison. The wood is usually surfaced and more of a cabinet shop supply and is a little more expensive. Woodcraft is way too expensive and I stay away if at all possible.


----------



## wiwildcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Deppeler's is great for domestic woods. Very good prices (cheaper than most places like Badger and Woodcraft) for lumber which is mostly dried in solar kilns.


----------



## lc48 (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to go to Janesville all the time for JDCLogistics, as a semi truck driver. I kinda miss it… those were the days. Good luck in your search. Wish I could help


----------



## terrythalman (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a hardwood supplier in Delavan. Called Badger hardwoods. Been there for 27 years. Excellent service and product.
http://www.badgerwood.com/


----------

